# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كليو

## صفاء العشري

كليوباترا السابعة هي آخر حاكم من سلالة البطالسة، حكمت مصر في الفترة من 51 قبل الميلاد - 30 قبل الميلاد. اشتهرت بجمالهاوعلاقاتها الغرامية مع أمراء الحرب الرومان، يوليوس قيصر و مارك أنطونيو .
ولدت كليوباترا عام 69 قبل الميلاد . وعندما توفي والدها بطليموس الثاني عشر عام 51 قبل الميلاد، أصبحت كليوباترا وصية على العرش، ومعها شقيقها بطليموس الثالث عشر الذي كان يبلغ من العمر 10 سنوات بعد أن تزوجا وذلك تمشيا مع التقاليد المصرية الفرعونية آنذاك والتي كانت سائدة عند الفراعنة.. قيل الكثير عن جمالها، ولكن سواء كانت جميلة كما زعم أم لا، فلقد كانت امرأة ذكية جدا و سياسية داهية، جلبت الرخاء والسلام لهذا البلد الذي كان مفلسا و مقسما بفعل الحرب الأهلية.
عام 48 قبل الميلاد، أصبحت مصر متورطة في الصراع الجاري في روما بين يوليوس قيصر و بومبي . فر بومبي إلى العاصمة المصرية الإسكندرية حيث اغتيل بناء على أوامر من بطليموس . قدم يوليوس قيصرأيضا إلى مصر وأصبح وكليوباترا عشاقا . وقد تمت إعادة كليوباترا التي نفاها شقيقها، إلى الملك بدعم عسكري روماني. قتل بطليموس في القتال وظهر شقيق آخر هو بطليموس الرابع عشر. عام 47 قبل الميلاد ، حملت كليوباترا طفلا من يوليوس قيصر هو - قيصرون – ولكن قيصر لم يعترف به علنا كابنه . تبعت كليوباترا قيصر إلى روما، ولكن بعد اغتياله عام44 قبل الميلاد، عادت إلى مصر. توفي بطليموس الرابع عشر في ظروف غامضة في هذا الوقت، فجعلت كليوباترا ابنها قيصرون وصيا مشاركا.
عام 41 قبل الميلاد ، أقام مارك أنطوني ، الذي كان في ذلك الوقت في نزاع مع ابن يوليوس قيصر بالتبني أوكتافيان على خلافة القيادة الرومانية ، تحالفا سياسيا ورومانسيا مع كليوباترا. وقد رزقا بثلاثة أطفال -ابنان وابنة. وفي عام 31 قبل الميلاد، ضم مارك أنطوني وكليوباترا جيوشهما معا للهجوم على قوات أوكتافيان في معركة أكتيوم البحرية ، على الساحل الغربي لليونان . انتصر أوكتافيان ، ففرت كليوباترا و مارك أنطوني إلى مصر . طاردهما أوكتافيان و احتل الإسكندرية عام 30 قبل الميلاد . وعندما تخلى جنوده عنه، اختار مارك أنطوني التخلص من حياته وكذلك فعلت كليوباترا وأقدما على الانتحار في 12 آب من عام 30 قبل الميلاد. عندها أصبحت مصرمحافظة تابعة للإمبراطورية الرومانية.

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

